# water softener franchise



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

I am meeting with Rainsoft next week to see what if anything they can do for me. I have a great business right now with 3 employees. We do residential service and additions. I started doing softeners about a year ago. Just want to see if we can really increase our softener business. Any thoughts on franchises for softeners. Any thoughts on some add on services I can offer.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Let me know if its worth it. Maybe we should try it too.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*yup me too*

I've been thinking of this as well


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

friend of mine does this. AND he has a salt route, delivers monthly, puts in softener. great business for him.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*rainsoft*

Rainsoft is one of the most expensive units on the market.. I have steered clear of them in this town for that reason. and others.... 

they needed a plumber and asked me to do their work back 15 years ago, my price was no object...
they just wanted me to drop everything and get the unit installed that same day.... they even wanted to give me a direct pager....

I asked them why it was so important to do it asap and they said it was so the customer would feel too guilty to back out of the deal when he found other brands thousands of dollars cheaper..... their is a 3 day cooling off period and they wanted it crammed down their throats asap...

I was not going to have anything to do with those fellows..:no::no:

they recently have gone out of business in INDY..and the franchise has been sold to some new player... This town is at least 2 million people with nasty water but they still cant make it here.

please keep that in mind when you get to hear their
dog and pony show...sales pitch...


I think it is better to find a place that is already established and buy the business... the rentals is where the real money lies....:yes:...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

First of all, I'm not in the softner or water filter business. I have had a run in with some of these companies. The charge a lot for these units,,,, I mean a lot.

I'm a capitalist at heart and if they can charge that much for something and get away with then good for them. Remember when you sign up and start doing those installs your business could suffer from their tainted reputation. Most likely you will be the one getting the calls from pissed off customers when they realize they over paid 4-5 thousand dollars for a water softner.

I don't think it's worth it to be associated with something like that for a few more billable hours and getting into homes if they will never welcome you back.

I think you should learn about softners and filters and become their biggest competitor. Maybe "we" as plumbers should all do the same.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

PlungerJockey said:


> First of all, I'm not in the softner or water filter business. I have had a run in with some of these companies. The charge a lot for these units,,,, I mean a lot.
> 
> I'm a capitalist at heart and if they can charge that much for something and get away with then good for them. Remember when you sign up and start doing those installs your business could suffer from their tainted reputation. Most likely you will be the one getting the calls from pissed off customers when they realize they over paid 4-5 thousand dollars for a water softner.
> 
> ...


 

you are 100% correct about this... its better just to buy the Clack units from your local plumbing supply house and get a good education about them first.. 

 I know of folks that have gotten screwed for well over 6000 for a simple ge water softener in a neat package and a RO system under their sink with a pretty night light on the facuet handle..

if you buy the franchise you are basically selling your soul to the devil with some of them....


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Yikers!*

I see a need for water purification/filtratration and even softening....but there is no room in my life or reputation to cheating anybody...I think there must be options...Give the customers a good product at a fair price is the reputation I protect.


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

I appreciate the responses. I will post outcome of meeting. I have been doing softeners for my customers. Just was looking for a different avenue to get more leads. Didn't know if it was a good idea or not. Should I sell and or rent them out myself?​


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ya better off going with WaterRight water treatment... their equipment out performs than others.. esp with well water.


----------



## andy86 (Mar 5, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Ya better off going with WaterRight water treatment... their equipment out performs than others.. esp with well water.


We use watertight and have had problems with almost every softer


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

itxjohnlee said:


> You can find it up my a$$


hey jerky post an intro and you spam will be removed..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

BANNED SPAM :devil3:


----------



## MorelliPlumbing (Sep 13, 2015)

We purchase the clack units from a local supply house. Rarely have any issues and the pricing is right. We make a good amount of money doing water treatment in my area. I don't think you need to get in bed with a franchise in order to provide your customers with water treatment services.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MorelliPlumbing said:


> We purchase the clack units from a local supply house. Rarely have any issues and the pricing is right. We make a good amount of money doing water treatment in my area. I don't think you need to get in bed with a franchise in order to provide your customers with water treatment services.


7 years later but still good info.....original thread was started in 2013...


----------



## MorelliPlumbing (Sep 13, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> 7 years later but still good info.....original thread was started in 2013...


Wow I didn't notice... whoooooops :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ive done it plenty myself.....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> 7 years later but still good info.....original thread was started in 2013...




I know it's old technology, but if you can believe it many people still have water softeners :surprise:


I feel like, given the age of our trade, and the fact that you could have started plumbing and continued plumbing houses for 80 years using the same exact methods, there really isn't such a thing as "necroposting" on this site.



Besides, aren't different softener units something we want to follow for a decade or two to know which is best?




.




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I know it's old technology, but if you can believe it many people still have water softeners :surprise:
> 
> 
> I feel like, given the age of our trade, and the fact that you could have started plumbing and continued plumbing houses for 80 years using the same exact methods, there really isn't such a thing as "necroposting" on this site.
> ...


problem is most of the time the original poster and responders are looong gone from here...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> I know it's old technology, but if you can believe it many people still have water softeners :surprise:
> 
> 
> I feel like, given the age of our trade, and the fact that you could have started plumbing and continued plumbing houses for 80 years using the same exact methods, there really isn't such a thing as "necroposting" on this site.
> ...


https://photos.app.goo.gl/mYW2JKNbij6Adb8n9[/url]


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

To get back to the franchise question, to make a wide generalization, IMO, most franchise agreements are making a deal with the devil. Sure, they make things a little easier from the start, but once you are in it is almost impossible to stay in the same business without them unless you move out of your service area. It might be harder and leaner at the start to begin on your own, but overall I think it is worth it in the long run.

Contrary to what some employees think, being the boss does not mean that you have no master. On the contrary, you have more; the customers, the board, the state and even the employees you must answer to, to a degree. Why would you want to add the national franchise on to that list of those you are beholden too? In many cases you have to follow a lot of their rules and even meet their benchmarks or quotas, and YOU have to pay THEM for the privlege. Some of them have fees that are not cheap either, including a percentage of everything you take in. No thanks.


----------

